# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  XL4 Macro Functions

## ianpage

I have occasionally sought and received help on this forum with questions about XL4 macro code. I have recently seen online pleas for a printable copy of the long out-of-print and now rare official Microsoft guide to XL4 macro functions. It just dawned on me that I had those files in .doc format.

For those who might need them, I have attached those five WORD files to this post. 

*READ THIS:* This forum accepts only Excel files as uploads, yet the whole point of these help files is that they're hyperlinked text. I was able to upload these Word .doc files only by changing the file extension to  .xls  WITHOUT CHANGING THE FILE ITSELF IN ANY WAY. These files will NOT open in Excel. To open them, manually change the file extension from .xls to .doc - they will then open just fine in Word.

----------


## Tony Valko

Here's some additional info on the macro functions...

Macro function help files:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/128185

See this forum post:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3847562

----------


## MyOnlineTrainingHub

This page has the complete Excel 4 Macro reference help file as a PDF

https://www.myonlinetraininghub.com/...acro-functions

----------


## amir ghasemiyan

> I have occasionally sought and received help on this forum with questions about XL4 macro code. I have recently seen online pleas for a printable copy of the long out-of-print and now rare official Microsoft guide to XL4 macro functions. It just dawned on me that I had those files in .doc format.
> 
> For those who might need them, I have attached those five WORD files to this post. 
> 
> *READ THIS:* This forum accepts only Excel files as uploads, yet the whole point of these help files is that they're hyperlinked text. I was able to upload these Word .doc files only by changing the file extension to  .xls  WITHOUT CHANGING THE FILE ITSELF IN ANY WAY. These files will NOT open in Excel. To open them, manually change the file extension from .xls to .doc - they will then open just fine in Word.




attached files are damaged. would you please re upload them? thanks

----------


## dominicb

Good morning amir ghasemiyan

... and welcome to the forum!!

These files work fine - please read and follow ianpage's "READ THIS" note.  It's important.

HTH

DominicB

----------


## amir ghasemiyan

> Good morning amir ghasemiyan
> 
> ... and welcome to the forum!!
> 
> These files work fine - please read and follow ianpage's "READ THIS" note.  It's important.
> 
> HTH
> 
> DominicB



morning  dominicb
thanks

opssss that's right  :Smilie:  
I didn't read "READ THIS "

----------

